
GPS uses 10 bits to store the week. That means it runs out after April 6, 2019 - pps
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/02/12/current_gps_epoch_ends/
======
howard941
Not one of the better design decisions, but then again, who anticipated it
would become civil-oriented and thoroughly ubiquitous? My ancient Garmin
handheld survived the last rollover but not without consequences: After the
rollover it couldn't fast power up anymore and needed to grab the entire
almanac to find itself again. Not an issue suction cupped to the yoke of a
Warrior but inconvenient everywhere else.

------
gaspoweredcat
interesting. on another note am i just not getting the pun or something? "Nav
gadgets will be Gah" can someone tell me what "Gah" is?

